# Две протрузии, одна грыжа L4-L5. Уже год с болями



## Евгеия (27 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте. История такая. Весной делали массаж, надавили на поясницу и крестец. И там и там был щелчок и хруст. Через месяц дикие боли, не ходила 4 месяца, отдавало по правой ноге сзади в ахилесово сухожилие и пальцы безымянный и мизинец. Поехали к мануальщику, сказал перекос таза. После исправления стало в половину меньше, хоть ходить могу. Боли в ягодице от кресца и на большом вертеле и под ним.Узи показало миозит грушевидной мышцы. Сейчас опять начинает все усиливаться.Сижу на диклофенаке почти год. Правую ногу прямую поднять не могу.Уже пройдено 5 врачей неврологи, травматологи, блокада грыжы, блокада грушевидной мышцы,капельницы, гормоны в табл. форме, электрофорез, амплипульс, магнит, массаж, куча таблеток нпвс, сирдалуд, витамины, уколы, антидиприссанты и т.д - ничего не помогает улучшение было в октябре на месяц - потом все опять началось по новой(( Уже боюсь что нерв просто не выдержит(( Не ужели поможет только операция? Прилагаю заключение и снимки. Благодарна за любой ответ.


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2022)

@Евгеия, Евгения, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Yulia888 (5 Окт 2022)

@Евгеия, как сейчас у вас со здоровьем? Есть успехи в лечении?


----------



## Yulia888 (19 Окт 2022)

@Евгеия, Евгения ,как сейчас у вас со здоровьем?как дела?


----------

